# Rescued pigeon refuses to eat!!!



## Mangosteen (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I rescued alittle baby pigeon (my guess is that he is around 4 weeks old, he flies abit and can drink on his own) from a bunch of kids that had caught him and were being very mean and rough with him. I took him home to care for him until he is old enough to be released into the wild. 

Im very worried at this stage as iv had the baby pigeon for 2 days now, and i have not seen him eat yet (!!!) He kind of occasionally pecks at food but does not really manage to get anything into his mouth. I try to feed him but he absolutely refuses. As i try to gently put the food in his mouth (iv watched how to do it properly on youtube, trying my best) he shakes his head and tried to get away. Is there any way i can get this done? Im so worried. Iv tried all sorts of food too... iv used all sorts of seeds, veggies, fruit, store bought pigeon food, i made my own mix too - of sesame & chia seeds some walnuts, grated carrot with alittle bit of bread that i mash and make into a paste that i use to try feed him with. But nope, he refuses. His poop is very watery and greenish in color. Im pretty sure he is starving  HELP!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He's too young to be eating by himself. At that age best thing to feed him will be defrosted peas. Put the peas in hot water till soft (2 min will do). Hold the bird on your lap and open the mouth with your left hand and with right hand put the pea in mouth. If he spits it out, you're not putting the pea deep enough into the mouth. Give him about 30 or so 3 times a day.

It's quite easy once you get the hang of it. And the bird will cooperate cause he must be starving. By day 3 he will be eating the peas himself and then you can start by adding small seeds to the peas.


----------



## Mangosteen (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Marina!

Thank you. Yes i have tried feeding him that way before but with a seed mash, had no idea that wasnt ideal, so much miss information out there!

Thanks for the pea suggestion. 
Is it suppose to be hard or is this little guy just "extra". 
I have now managed to feed him 3 peas in about half an hour. And he is still absolutely REFUSING. He fanatically shakes his head and seams very very frightened. 
He is not usually this frightened. He must be starving, why isnt he agreeing to eating now that he Knows i mean well and that i have food for him??


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just be patient and keep on doing what you're doing as long as you can get food into him. The ones that I've raised that way usually will grab the peas from my finger by day 2 if I'm not quick enough with the feeding. Then they learn to pick up the peas by themselves.

Remember that you're the enemy. All they see is this big clumsy fingers and for something that small it must be terrifying!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you wrap him in a towel and put in your lap, it will give you more control. 
You have to feed him defrosted frozen peas thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature from inside and outside both. They are easy to be fed and digested being soft. Keep the bird warm as well. 

No bird will cooperate in start because this way isn't normal for them but gradually they will understand and peck your hands to be fed.


----------



## emmettdilemmett (Sep 15, 2015)

He's probably really stressed? Maybe when he sees you (a human) he's reminded of the kids (other humans)?


----------

